# Problème lecture clef USB



## Gohan15 (8 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,J'ai connecté ma clef USB sur mon iPad 3 et je n'arrive pas à lire les photos qu'il y'a dessus alors que sur mon iPad 2 cela fonctionné très bien. 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lauange (14 Mai 2012)

Bjr,

Quel est le format de ta cl&#279; ? (fat, ntfs)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mai 2012)

c'est une fonction qui n'est pas prévue par apple... et donc pas supporté...

il est probable que sur l'ipad 3, Apple ait baissé la tension d'alim du connecteur pour économiser de la batterie... les clefs USB demande une tension mini pour fonctionner...


----------



## Gohan15 (17 Mai 2012)

Le format de la clef fat32 comme la Carte SD de mon appareil photo qui lui fonctionne très bien sur l'ipad 3


----------



## lineakd (17 Mai 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> c'est une fonction qui n'est pas prévue par apple... et donc pas supporté...
> 
> il est probable que sur l'ipad 3, Apple ait baissé la tension d'alim du connecteur pour économiser de la batterie... les clefs USB demande une tension mini pour fonctionner...



@gohan15, en partant de ce qu'a écrit @moumou92, je suis tombé sur ce sujet de discussion. Dès que j'ai une minute, j'y posterai les références de quelques clés usb qui sont dans mes tiroirs.


----------

